# Oscillating Multi Tool?



## Jaymz023 (Dec 9, 2018)

What are your thoughts on those multi tools? I saw a few different brands in Home Depot yesterday. They seem pretty useful but thought I’d ask around and see if they are worth it.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Absolutely! Uses just keep growing once you start using it. I first picked up a cheapo on sale to see what I could do with it. Burned it up in a couple years. Now I use a Rockwell. It stays in my truck when not being used because I use it so often.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm the opposite. Maybe I don't do the right tasks, but I can only think of one or two things I've used mine for. 

It's a neat tool and fun to use. But if I lost mine, I'm not sure how quickly I'd replace it. 

FWIW, mine is a battery operated Milwaukee. Nice tool, unfortunately the only battery Milwaukee I have.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yodaman said:


> Absolutely! Uses just keep growing once you start using it.


I agree totally. Being able to plunge on a smaller cut is something none of my other tools can do. I find the sanding attachment very useful too. Fein or Bosch are excellent quality and very long cord that you won't need to pull out an extension cord to use the tool.


But if you are not sure you need one, just hold off until you have a task where it would come in handy, then buy a good one.


Note that good blades are expensive.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Boy... They are great when you need them. You will find numerous uses as you realize what it can do.

I started with a cheap Harbor Freight... burned it up with so much use... upgraded ( a little)to a craftsman variable speed as a real good sale.... works well.

I do buy my blades off the internet... a lot less expensive.

Most all now have universal adapters , or conversion adapters. for blades... make sure you get one without some proprietary blade system that locks you into only one type of blade.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a wimpy 3 amp Rigid one. I use it all the time. But I wish it had more power. 

I use it to cut drywall. It's great for that. It has a thin blade, so it makes less of a mess. And you can cut just as deep as you need to, so less worry about hitting stuff inside the wall. 

I use it to grind out grout. 

And I use it to hack away small bits of wood if I'm trying to get something to fit in a tough spot. 

I wouldn't try to cut a 2x4 or even plywood. It's just too slow. I see videos where people are cutting through nails with them and that's just not happening with mine. I definitely want to upgrade. The Rockwell is 4 amps and 5 degrees of oscillation. I can only imagine it would blow mine away. 

Blades are obnoxiously expensive. I think maybe I'm rough on mine because I'm always trying to force it and I wind up with broken teeth. 

Supposedly, they can be sharpened. I haven't tried this yet, but it might be worthwhile. I've watched quite a few of this woman's videos. I like her a lot. 






Definitely a worthwhile tool, though. For making plunge cuts, which is often the case on stuff that's already installed, there aren't really any other options.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I bought a cheap Harbor Freight multi-tool for one job but have used it multiple times since - wish I had bought one sooner! The HF tool does ok for my diy needs but if I was to use it commercially I think I'd want a better one.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When I am not sure I need a new tool, I go for a cheap one. If I find lots of uses for it, by the time it gives up I have a better idea of what I need it to do. But if it seldom gets used the home owners modal does just fine. Mine came for Canadian Tire, I think they are the Canadian equivalent to HF $45


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I love my multi-tools! As a painter who dabbles in some of the other trades, it's worth is priceless when you need it. I've used it to undercut trim to install laminate flooring. I've used it to cut drywall and plaster to install electrical boxes. I use the sanding attachment when you have to sand in tight spots, the list goes on and on. I have a Rockwell corded model and this summer I bought a Worx cordless which is a lifesaver when you are up on a ladder and have to cut out some rotten window sills, etc. Definitely worthy of some room in your tool box even if you only use it a few times a year.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I own three, 2 Rockwells and one that came in a new cordless Ryobi set I bought.
By far I use the cordless one the most.
It will do jobs no other tool can do as well.
I use mine for removing grout, using the sanding attachment to rip off multi layers of paint in tight corners, weaving in hardwood floors, cutting outlets and switch holes in sheetrock Ect.
Yes the blades can be sharpened, lots of videos on youtube showing you how to do it.
When I do buy new blades I buy them on Ebay or Amazon in quantys of 10 for less than 1/2 the cost at the stores.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It used to be the reciprocating saw as the "go to" tool. I am on my third Fein Multimaster and use it probably every day on the job. It is now THE tool. Third Fein because I run the heck out of them. They always break the week after their warranty is up. First one was $500. Of course you can get them for $39 and they work fine for DIY use. Heavy commercial use you can do no better than a Fein. I, likewise, buy my blades online in bulk. Much cheaper.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> It used to be the reciprocating saw as the "go to" tool. I am on my third Fein Multimaster and use it probably every day on the job. It is now THE tool. Third Fein because I run the heck out of them. They always break the week after their warranty is up. First one was $500. Of course you can get them for $39 and they work fine for DIY use. Heavy commercial use you can do no better than a Fein. I, likewise, buy my blades online in bulk. Much cheaper.


 I never understood why they don't make a blade for the reciprocating saw with a rounded end to make dive cuts easier. :vs_cool:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why? Just rock it back a forth, it would have the same effect.
They now have blades with a Titanium edge to last longer, I have not tried them yet.
No way as I've seen suggested on this and other DIY sites would I be using one to cut off nails, use a Sawsall with a fine tooth Bimetal blade instead.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with most of the others. There are some tools that are no brainers, like wrenches, hammers, tape measures or whatever that you use regularly, or those specialty tools like an inverted torx bit that you know you won't use very often but have to have for a peculiar pulley on a vehicle accessory pulley, so I dragged my feet a bit on my first oscillating tool, wondering if I really wanted or needed one. But of all the tools I have that have grown into more than I imagined I would put this one in the top 10. Table saw, yes. Miter saw, yes. Drill press, yes. Extra wrench sets, of course. Oscillating tool, well, let me think. My biggest problem though since I bit the bullet is to remember to put them higher on the list in my brain and dive in with one. Mine anyway have become indispensable.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Jaymz023 said:


> What are your thoughts on those multi tools? I saw a few different brands in Home Depot yesterday. They seem pretty useful but thought I’d ask around and see if they are worth it.


These responses should give you a pretty good idea as to the value of the tool. 

Couple more uses not mentioned. Cutting door casing and door jambs in place when doing floor work. Use a piece of the new flooring as a cutting guide and the saw will cut the perfect clearance for the new floor.


Next is the scrapper attachment. It makes almost any scrapping job easier. Works great for removing old caulking. Sharpens easily with a belt sander or disc grinder.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Started with a Harbor Freight and now have a Fein. Buy blades at fitzallblades.com. Get on their mailing list, they have sales often.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I have a variable speed and single speed oscillating tool from harbor freight. Both work perfectly fine. I've had a rockwell for a decade or so. Works the same as the HF models. I'll definitely give sharpening my blades a try. I do have a HF blade that seems to be lasting forever. I've cut dozens of nails with it along with wood and it's still going strong.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Another killer app, -a metal cutting blade with the longest reach you can find, to reach up underneath siding and cut the nails without marring the surface.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ouch, RJ, fitzallblades still work out to $7+ each. I use too many for that price. I find them on the auction sites and they perform well at $1.40 each https://www.ebay.com/itm/20Pcs-Osci...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

One thing I'd recommend is buying a full set of blades. The more different blades you have, the more jobs it's good for.

As everyone said, you just keep finding new uses. When puzzling over how to accomplish some new task, you'll go to your blade set and suddenly realize what _that_ one is for!


----------



## Deaknh (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh yes..I have a Rockwell corded and milwaukee 18v. Both get used a lot and are really indispensable.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Gentle cuts where you're holding the piece with hand. Nook or tight space cuts that used to be with a chisel.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Rockwell has got a video with the 4.2 amp F80 cutting rebar. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01HD4EQTG/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The Dremel MM45 advertises 5 amps. On paper, that makes it more of a beast than the Rockwell or fein or anything. But it's a Dremel.

Definitely have to upgrade to something. I'm still over here changing blades with an Allen wrench.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Cutting door casing at the floor, cutting drywall for an 'old work' box, cutting cement board to make a shampoo niche (loud!), among other uses. 
The last time I used mine was resealing my deck. Belt sander on the boards, RO around the edge. Used the Multimaster on that last inch or two under the railing. Worked great, and faster than I'd thought. 

I'm DIY, not pro. If I was buying again, and already had a set of cordless tools and batteries, I'd consider/investigate a cordless oscillating tool. Other than the deck, most jobs I've used it for only took a few minutes.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I bought my Fein Multimaster about 21 years ago for a specific home remodeling job, and that was when there weren't a lot of options for that type of tool (or any, really, that I knew of). Mine is now used for random DIY projects, and I probably only use it 2-4 times yearly, but it's THE tool for a number of jobs. Right tool for the right job, and things go easier. 

If it died, I would replace it immediately due to it's extreme value to me, even if on only rare occasions. What would I replace it with? Well, there are many more options today than when I bought it, so I would spend some time doing some research to identify my options, but I wouldn't spend more than 2-3 days in making the decision (even less than a coupe of hours if it were critical).


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have 3 Fein Q250's. One recently died after years of service, one is in service, and one is waiting in the wings. We use it on almost a daily basis. It is the "go to" tool for most everything that needs precision or in a tight space.


----------

